
Ovi Lays an Egg - davidw
http://journal.dedasys.com/2010/06/23/ovi-lays-an-egg
======
imaginator
David, you forgot to include Symbian signing for Nokia and Samsung handsets.
This usually runs around $20 per signing.

That said, because of some of the things we do with wifi scanning on the
buddycloud client, we have to sign four different versions: one for each
varient of S60 with different ways of handling wifi. So figure on each code
fix costing $80.

We've also found the approval process SLOW. We tried to use Symbian.org's
Horizon free signing system but they always loose the order and it ends up
taking them about a month to get the 4 binaries signed. We've gone through
this a couple of times and it's never improved.

Then it takes Ovi at least two weeks to get the binary into the market and
through their content approval process.

It's all total effing built-by-a-committee bullshit.

My money is on Android's zero bullshit approach winning out over Nokia's sloth
and Steve's ego.

------
compay
Nokia ran an ad down here in Buenos Aires for the N95 which used the tagline
"It's what computers have become" (in English, but that's another story).

The problem for Nokia is that their tagline is correct, and they make
wonderful _telephones._ They just still haven't figured out how to make a good
pocket computer like Apple and Google/HTC do, or good platform to build apps
on, or a good way to distribute them.

Ditching Symbian for Maemo rather than Android was probably a terrible
decision - now they're going to be bogged down trying to play catchup with
RIM, Apple and Google and I just don't seem them pulling it off. They should
have focused on making hardware and left the rest up to somebody else.

